# Hamburg 2/25



## amule (Jan 9, 2016)

Just wondering who is going to be vending frogs at the upcoming Hamburg show.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure the usual crew will be there. This is typically one of the better shows of the year (tax return season).

FrogNerd - Mike J
Tropical Visions (CAPTAIN RON)
Rainforest Junky's - Mike Novy
Frogs 'N' Things- Keith Tanis
Heath's Frog Farm - Tim Heath


----------



## amule (Jan 9, 2016)

carola1155 said:


> I'm sure the usual crew will be there. This is typically one of the better shows of the year (tax return season).
> 
> FrogNerd - Mike J
> Tropical Visions (CAPTAIN RON)
> ...


Alright, Thanks. Sounds great, this will be my first time making the trip down to PA for a show, so I am pretty excited.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Found this:

Vendor List - Hamburg Mobile


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

rjs5134 said:


> Found this:
> 
> Vendor List - Hamburg Mobile


can't go by that list. they don't always up date the list. also to the new people who will go. this is usually one of the most crowded shows.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be there as usually, identifiable by my numerous arm tattoos...


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone ever see Mistking units for sale at this show? I know that I've seen Pro-Mist, but I don't recall Mistking......


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got some extra exo terras brand new and will be in the area if anyone would like to meet up.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking fwd to seeing y'all there!
Here's what I have avail. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info.

Thumbnails:
O. Pumilio Rio Bronco
O. Pumilio Black Jeans
O. Pumilio Colubre
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Imitator Vanzolini
R. Imitator Chazuta
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus
Red galactonatus
Orange galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Epipidobates:
Anthonyi Santa Isabel

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more...


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone is interested I have an extra Male Salt Creek for sale. Drop me a line if you are interested and we can work something out and I can bring him along!


----------



## buell311 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone bringing Leaf Litter?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I am completely out till next show-very hard to find this time of year! Pat Kline1 may have some!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will be there as usual with a huge selection of quality cb dart frogs,bromeliads,potted plants,melanogaster/hydei fruitflies,isopods(dwarf Purple,Dalmation,Florida fast,Orange) Almond leaves.

Here is a list of frogs i will be bringing!

Azureus
Brazilian Yellow Head Tincs
Dwarf Cobalt(French Guiana) Tincs
Robertus Tincs
Koetari Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Powder Blue Tincs
Reticulated Auratus
Green & Black Auratus
Leucomelas
Orange Terriblis
R.imitator Varadero
R.imitator Chazuta
R.imitator Baja Huallaga
R.imitator Tarapoto
R.imitator Banded intermedius
R.reticulatus
R.arena blanca amazonicus
R.vanzolini
R.southern variablis
O.pumilio Cauchero
O.pumilio Rio Colubre Blue
O.pumilio Almirante
Azureus-Proven Breeding 2.1 trio
Robertus Tinc-Proven (wc-long term)1.1 pair

Look forward to seeing everyone!
Ron


----------

